# Feierabendrunden Gonsenheimer Wald - Start: Dienstag, 10. April 2012



## Ripman (3. April 2012)

*Wo: *
Treffpunkt Dienstag und Donnerstag: Gonsenheimer Wald, an der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle (KapellenstraÃe in Mainz-Gonsenheim)

Tourengebiet: Mainzer StadtwÃ¤lder und Gemarkungen Richtung Finthen/Lerchenberg/Wackernheim/Ingelheim/Uhlerborn.

*Wann: *
Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18.30 Uhr 
Max. 2 Stunden, 20 â 30 km, bis 400 hm
*Level:*
Konditions- und Technik-Level bis 2. (richtet sich nach dem KÃ¶nnen der Teilnehmer/innen)
*Guide:* JÃ¼rgen und ggf. weitere Guides
Fragen bitte per PN an Ripman


----------



## ecelara (10. April 2012)

Hallo,
findet am Donnerstag (übermorgen) eine Feierabendrunde statt?
Bin neu hier und würde gerne regelmäßig bei Euch mitfahren. Ist der Treffpunkt gut zu finden? Komme aus Ingelheim und muss die kommenden 2 Wochen noch auf das Auto verzichten .... da ich mich nicht so gut auskenne, hoffe ich, dass ich Euch finde... 
Grüße,
Lara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (11. April 2012)

Klar, so lange es nicht junge Hunde regnet, wird gefahren. 
Schau Dir bitte mal in meinem Text  weiter oben den Link an, damit solltest Du die 14-Nothelferkapelle auch ohne Auto eigentlich leicht finden. Bei Bedarf kann ich Dir aber auch meine Telefonnummer geben (PN), entweder wir holen Dich dann irgendwo ab oder lotsen Dich zum Treffpunkt.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## ecelara (11. April 2012)

Ja super, dann wäre ich dabei...
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, echt doof da zu stehen.... was bedeutet PN?
Stehe hier irgendwie auf dem Schlauch. Eine Nummer wäre prima....
Grüße von der Lara


----------



## mbonsai (11. April 2012)

PN = Private Nachricht ... bekommst Du angezeigt wenn Du auf den Namen z.B. von Ripmann mit links klickst


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2012)

seid Ihr gestern eigentlich gefahren?


----------



## mbonsai (11. April 2012)

ich hab geschraubt, war mir doch etwas zu feucht von oben


----------



## Ripman (11. April 2012)

@a.nienie: Klar sind wir unterwegs gewesen. Immerhin 8 Beinharte haben das Wetter nicht gescheut.

@Lara: PN´s sind nicht öffentlich, daher werden vertrauliche Daten am liebsten so weitergegeben. Du musst aber eingeloggt sein, um diese Option nutzen zu können.


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2012)

sehr gut. bis donnerstag.


----------



## ecelara (11. April 2012)

Ach so....na da hätte frau auch mal draufkommen können ...
Danke, dann probier ich es per PN, 
bis Donnerstag,
Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2012)

RE 

Wenn morgen nix dazwischen kommt, schau ich mir mal an, was der GoWa so zu bieten hat. Wie siehts dort aktuell aus? Trocken oder eher auch mal etwas nass/matschig? Müsste dann ggf. noch die Reifen wexeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2012)

GoWa habe ich all den jahren nur ein mal naß erlebt. 
dafür muß es schon wochenlang regnen.
sehr sandig dort, am besten ist es, wenn es den tag davor ewtas geregnet hat.
bis morgen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2012)

Jetzt wo du das schreibst, dämmert da was... Mainzer Sand...  hoffentlich hat der Larsen da noch genug Vortrieb, nicht dass ich mich schneller nach unten als nach vorne fortbewege


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. April 2012)

An die Weichei-Fraktion: nach dem kleinen Schauerchen habt ihr noch eine schöne restliche Runde mit griffigen Trails und herrlicher Abendsonne verpasst 





Danke an den wahren Helge und die wahren Männer + Frau


----------



## Ripman (20. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> An die Weichei-Fraktion



Bassemoluff!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. April 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Bassemoluff!!


Oww8!


----------



## Ripman (20. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Oww8!



Isch gebb Dir Oww8! Pälzer Grummbere! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecelara (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
wollte nur sagen, dass ich demnächst wieder mitfahre. Nein, Ihr habt mich also nicht vergrault ...
Habe die letzten Wochen einfach keine Zeit gehabt. Wenn am 12./13. was geplant ist, bekomme ich das doch hier mit?
Liebe Grüße
Lara

P.S.: Kann mich nicht an alle namen erinnern - war es Werner, der mir sein Rücklicht für die Heimfahrt geliehen hatte? Danke nochmal, Du bekommst es bald zurück!


----------



## Ripman (3. Mai 2012)

ecelara schrieb:


> Wenn am 12./13. was geplant ist, bekomme ich das doch hier mit?
> 
> P.S.: Kann mich nicht an alle namen erinnern - war es Werner, der mir sein Rücklicht für die Heimfahrt geliehen hatte? Danke nochmal, Du bekommst es bald zurück!



Hallo Lara,

sofern für den 12./13. was geplant ist, wirst Du es hier im Forum natürlich am ehesten erfahren. Samstags finden ja zudem auch immer die Biketreffs in Wiesbaden-Schierstein (siehe Beinhart HP) statt.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## xXJojoXx (9. Mai 2012)

Hey,
findet morgen was statt ?


----------



## mbonsai (9. Mai 2012)

Wenn es nicht in stroemen regnet ist immer jemand da...


----------



## Ripman (10. Mai 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht in stroemen regnet ist immer jemand da...



Du auch?? Würd mich freuen,


----------



## Ripman (10. Mai 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Hey,
> findet morgen was statt ?



Ja selbstverständlich.


----------



## Ripman (10. Mai 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Hey,
> findet morgen was statt ?



Ja, selbstverständlich.


----------



## mbonsai (10. Mai 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Du auch?? Würd mich freuen,



mhhhh....bin im Momemt ein bissel am Rennradschwuchteln  aber vielleicht nächste Woche

Euch viel Spaß

Bonsai


----------



## Ripman (10. Mai 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> mhhhh....bin im Momemt ein bissel am Rennradschwuchteln  aber vielleicht nächste Woche
> 
> Euch viel Spaß
> 
> Bonsai



auch die Beine rasiert???


----------



## mbonsai (10. Mai 2012)

Nee das nit.....so schwul dann doch nit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (10. Mai 2012)

Alla, bes denmäx!


----------



## Brice (10. Mai 2012)

Für Wiedereinsteiger geeignet?


----------



## mbonsai (10. Mai 2012)

Gibt mehrere Gruppen und immer eine gemütliche von daher ein großes JA


----------



## Ripman (10. Mai 2012)

Das musst Du Brice nicht erzählen, das weis das


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2012)

warum fragt es dann?


----------



## Ripman (10. Mai 2012)

Wie es halt so seine Art ist


----------



## hallotv (10. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich Euch so zuhöre/lese, kommt mir die Idee, heute Abend doch lieber etwas vernünftiges zu tun...


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2012)

chips + bier?


----------



## mbonsai (10. Mai 2012)

Also erst Rennschwuchteln mit mir und dann grillen? TV ich brauch noch nen Mitfahrer!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (10. Mai 2012)

Sowas in der Art,
habe eben bei Marun in Darmstadt interessantes Zeug gefunden. Aber erst die Arbeit, daher werde ich wohl mit 16 kg Rad im Sand graben.


----------



## hallotv (10. Mai 2012)

Rennschwuchteln heute? Grundsätzlich ja, das Problem ist: Ich habe grad kein Rad, das fährt . Ich bin halt arm.


----------



## hallotv (10. Mai 2012)

ach ja: aber grillen geht ja auch ohne Rad )


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> chips + bier?


Black Jack & Nu.......deln?


----------



## Ripman (10. Mai 2012)

Fragen:
Wo wird gegrillt?
Gibts genug Bier?
Wann gehts los?
Welche Mädels?
Wer kommt sonst noch?


----------



## mbonsai (10. Mai 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Fragen:
> Wo wird gegrillt?
> Gibts genug Bier?
> Wann gehts los?
> ...



Du hast ne PN.....aber Du bist ja sowieso im GoWa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (10. Mai 2012)

Aufgrund eines wichtigen, rein geschäftlichen Termins fällt GoWa wohl für mich aus


----------



## Ripman (10. Mai 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Du hast ne PN.....



Du auch


----------



## talybont (6. September 2012)

Danke fürs Mitnehmen. Wäre auch im Winter gerne dabei, wenn:
- die Startzeit erst 19:30 wäre
- es im Gonsenheimer Wald stattfinden würde

mfg,
Armin


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. September 2012)

Meiner Erfahrung nach wird beides nicht zutreffen  -> Start um 18:15 und nur "Off-Wald"-Strecken. Aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja auch was...


----------



## Fubbes (12. September 2012)

Heißt das, dass die Gowa-Abendrunden offiziell vorbei sind?


----------



## Ripman (13. September 2012)

Nein, das heißt es nicht.


----------



## Fubbes (13. September 2012)

Wie lange gehen die denn noch? Als Biketreffmanager muss ich doch Bescheid wissen


----------



## a.nienie (13. September 2012)

normalerweise bis zur zeitumstellung, if i remember it well.


----------



## Ripman (13. September 2012)

Keine Panik, nächste Woche geht noch, danach ... schaun mer mal. 
Das diesjährige Ende der offiziellen Runden wird aber auf jeden Fall hier verkündet.


----------



## Ripman (21. September 2012)

*Die Biketreff-Runden 2012 im Gonsenheimer Wald sind hiermit offiziell beendet!*

Inoffiziell, d.h. ohne etatmäßigen Guide, drehen sich die Kurbeln aber weiter. Wegen der früher einsetzenden Dunkelheit ab kommenden Dienstag *schon um 18.00 Uhr*. Mitfahrer inkl. funktionierender Beleuchtung und angepasster Bekleidung wie immer willkommen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landi89 (3. April 2013)

Servus,

wohne wieder in Mainz und würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen. Ab wann geht denn der Treff durch den Gonsenheimer Wald wieder los?

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Darkwing (3. April 2013)

Landi89 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wohne wieder in Mainz und würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen. Ab wann geht denn der Treff durch den Gonsenheimer Wald wieder los?
> 
> ...



Siehe hier.


----------



## Landi89 (4. April 2013)

Ah 

Besten Dank!

Dann werde ich mich euch mal anschließen. 

Danke und viele Grüße.

Christian


----------

